# Need help setting up Redsail RS720C Vinyl cutter



## MOOSH89 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello!

I am new here and even newer to Vinyl cutters! I got a Redsail RS720C cutter for Christmas and we are trying to set it up. It's almost more than I can take in haha. 

I have a plethora of questions.

We want to make sure we have it hooked up proper, it came with 2 ground wires, but all the instruction PDFs said were pretty much "attach to metal case to prevent ESD". Where do we put them?

The blades we got are not labeled, they've just got colour coded rubber cover tips, Red, Blue and Yellow. Which are which? For the time being we've chosen a red tipped one (we've taken the tip off of course!  

I have it hooked up to my laptop via USB cable. It came with a USB flash drive, but when I extract the zipped file, I seem to just get the "guts" of whatever is supposed to be on the file, same when I download it from online, which is the FTDI file. None of the files are actual programs or applications.

I installed CutMate 2.3 from the "little CD" that came with the cutter. I do have Corel Draw.

I still need to calibrate the cutter, how do I do that? I haven't tried seeing the cutter in Corel yet, maybe I can do it from there.

In general, we are lost hahaha. I've tried my best to find videos in English to walk us through the set up process but they seem to not exist.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MOOSH89 (Dec 17, 2013)

Updates

OK, Still lost on where the ground wire should go. Whenever I touch my laptop, it usually gives me a static shock, which makes the carriage move wonky for a second. Definitely needs a ground wire haha

I downloaded a demo of WinPCSign Pro 2012. I am only able to cut the word "DEMO" with my cutter, which was cool at first but now it's just boring 

I installed CutMate 2.3 from the disc, I have CorelDraw X6. I follow the directions for CutMate, but it doesn't work for my Corel, there is no pop up. And when I try to launch CutMate by itself, it says "Error - Unexpected Error; quitting" every time. Yes I have the dongle plugged in, it is lit up green. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it, same thing

Any help here is appreciated

Thank you!


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry I can't help but I have the 360 and just got cutmate yesterday with the same issue. Coreldraw 6x and it won't show up. I was able to open cutmate finally afte uninstall and reinstall but I still have to export from corel in .plt then import to cutmate and then it still won't cut. I use the Artcut software that came with my cutter but I am tired of having to export and import everything and wanted to cut directly from corel. Hope someone can help us both.


----------



## MOOSH89 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Mary!

I got in contact with Leo from Redsail. Turns out one of my issues (not being able to install CutMate in Corel X6) is that I do not have the "full version" of CorelDraw X6 because I have no GMS folder. He said he would hook me up in a few days.

He showed me where the ground wire goes as well

I still have the same issue with CutMate giving me the "Unexpected error" though. But I'm a few steps closer!

Wishing you the best of luck with yours. Try contacting Redsail by email 

Feel free to keep me updated, so maybe we can help someone else with similar problems 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Crazymarys13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I do have the full version, I have the gms folder but it still isn't working. I emailed the Canadian office but haven't heard back. Maybe tomorrow. I can cut from the artcut program but it is a pain, it's metric, and I bought cutmate to cut from coreldraw. Hope they call tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## bmr12356789 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello guys, 
I had the same problem too with my RS720C. 
I have a solutions. Download Signcut Pro you can test it for a week but i works. DO NOT INSTALL CUTMATE IT IS BULLSHIET. 
Just plug your cutter with a USB(but u have to install the drivers for your cutter), then turn it on and test this software it is a miracle for you cutter. 
Hope it helped.


----------



## Xstn (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi, I recently buy a redsail rs800 but don't have any drivers to install, can you send me a copy of the drivers please????


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you contacted Redsail about sending you one? Why didn't it come with your machine?


----------



## naresh (Sep 7, 2017)

hlo
redsail 720c ka software chahiye


----------

